# Night Prowling



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky has been such a good girl at night, she always settles down and likes her lie ins. She has slept in our room in her own bed (or the rug or floor depending on how hot she is or her mood) for a few months now with no problems. However the past week has been a mare, to the point that I am considering putting the baby gate back up and shutting her downstairs at night again.
She goes to sleep fine, but then goes for a wander about 3 or 4 times a night, we have no carpet just stripped floors, so all I hear is her clip clipping around, then she comes to my side of the bed and gives me a sock/slipper/toy/piece of paper at 4am this morning, I either ignore her or tell her to go to bed and she does, but an hour or so later she does the same thing. 

She is well worn out, at doggy day care all day and they have a big hill walk, and we take her to the park for an hour every evening too...

The only change to her routine is that my daughter is back at home after a winter working away.

Anyone got any ideas why she might be doing this all of a sudden?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

"She goes to sleep fine, but then goes for a wander about 3 or 4 times a night, we have no carpet just stripped floors, so all I hear is her clip clipping around, then she comes to my side of the bed and gives me a sock/slipper/toy/piece of paper at 4am this morning, I either ignore her or tell her to go to bed and she does, but an hour or so later she does the same thing. "


 That is cute but it would be annoying! Maybe it's just a change in her routine or maybe she is being needy and wants attention. If I nap on the couch Molly will usually lie down on her bed but then all of a sudden I feel kisses on my face and little paws tapping me....she is very needy sometimes. It makes me laugh cause her little head is right in my face but then I think "leave me alone"


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine sleep with me but I would find it annoying too as I don't like my sleep disturbed! I would either put the crate back in my room or put her in the kitchen at night.


----------

